# Terriblis/Bicolor



## Guest (May 5, 2004)

Well I have Yellow Terriblis (Im positive they are terriblis as they are from a very reliable breeder) In the past I have had P. Bicolors they are what made me want to get terriblis. Well my question is from what I have read and seen is it correct to say if looking at terriblis their color will be uniform and a bicolor will have shifting shades of yellow/orangish/greenish. If not, what is a dead givaway your looking at terriblis and not bicolor.


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

*terribilis vs bicolor*

Observing both species there are definately size differences when comparing adults. The terribilis morphs (yellow, orange, and mint ) are larger than yellow and orange bicolors. THe coloration seems to be differant especially when comparing the belly or underside of the frogs. The terribilis are solid colored while the bicolor have black ventrums. I cannot hear any difference in calls, we keep them all side by side and adibly they are all the same to my ears.

We do have a "gold terribilis" that is questionable. THis frog was imported as terribilis. These frogs are larger than bicolors but smaller than terribilis, yet they have solid undersides like terribilis. We have sent some frogs for DNA testing and are awaiting the results, so hopefully this will shed some light on the species.

THanks
ERIc


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2004)

I have 3 bicolors and my male has a very black belly and throat patch.One of my females is just about all yellow but has some mottled coloration oh her belly.The other one has,like you said, varying colors on its back and belly.Don't terribilis have more granulation on their legs then bicolors? 
Mark W.


----------

